# Request for prayer - not sure if it's the right place to post



## manito2000 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am a 28 year old pastor of a congregation in East Palo Alto. 50% of the attendees are primarily Spanish speakers while the remaining 50% are bilingual. I have been facing major struggles. I am not seminary trained but have worked hard to diligently search the scriptures to understand what God meant to say to his church in regards to faith and practice. It has been very difficult. 



Our congregation belongs to a Pentecostal denomination of various levels of actual charismatic practice. I grew up in this congregation and have been attending since I was 12 years old. 



Currently our struggle has been 3-fold:

1. We have no musicians. The previous musicians left the congregation due to various reasons. Therefore, I have attempted during this time to purchase backing tracks, find instrumental hymn accompaniment, etc…so that our services were not without some form of musical accompaniment. Some members of the congregation have complained greatly about them not “feeling” the spirit specially during those “boring old-fashioned hymns.” Believe me we’ve made an extra effort to include old hymns, modern sound praise choruses, etc…so that there is variety and that we do not start a worship war in the congregation. But still…people were used to 1 hour of singing, dancing, etc…without end.

2. We have been diligently preaching expository messages through 1 John, Joshua, and now the 7 letters to the churches in Asia Minor. However, there are several in the congregation who insist that we are not following the “spirit’s” leading and therefore lack unction to courage to preach on tongues, faith, miracles, etc…

3. We have been doing our best to visit folks in the congregation while holding a full time day job (since many discontent people have decided to abstain from offerings and tithing).



There are several good strong Christians that pray for us and have stood by our side in times of conflict. However, I fear that they too will become discouraged to see negative attitudes amongst the congregation. The young people are enjoying the expository preaching and have commented that they are learning so much, they enjoy the hymns and more contemporary doctrinal rich music…but the parents seem to be stuck in their ways.



I am very discouraged and heartbroken. I have tried to remain faithful but have come to think that we are at opposite ends as to our theological positions. I am writing requesting prayer that the Lord would give us strength to endure and we will probably have to make a tough decision within the following weeks. We have looked for a good solid congregation in the area that offers a Spanish ministry. Reason is that my wife primarily speaks Spanish. I am bilingual since I grew up in the US. In addition to the stress in church we are also facing a difficult situation as a family – that Lord willing should be resolved within a year’s time. Mostly all the Spanish congregations in the Bay Area are of Pentecostal tendencies. If you have knowledge of any solid-Spanish ministry in the area we would love to hear about it. 



Thanks and God Bless you…

Abe


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 26, 2008)

Moved to prayer forum, and praying too!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2008)

Adam, he can't see this thread now, he doesn't have enough posts. Praying.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh? Sorry about that...should I move it back? Someone else can as well if need be.


----------



## manito2000 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for your prayers...

Thanks for moving the post to the right place 

Abe


----------



## turmeric (Aug 26, 2008)

I moved it to a public forum. Sorry, Abe, this was moved temporarily to a private forum where we usually put prayer requests.You'll be able to see and use that forum when you have 25 posts logged in. Meanwhile, since it's public, you might wish to edit your post to remove any identifying info if you think someone might see it that you'd rather not. 

Blessings!

turmeric


----------



## manito2000 (Aug 26, 2008)

No problem...ok to see as is...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 26, 2008)

I didn't know/forgot about the post count limit...sorry


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Ivan (Aug 26, 2008)

manito2000 said:


> I have been facing major struggles. I am not seminary trained but have worked hard to diligently search the scriptures to understand what God meant to say to his church in regards to faith and practice. It has been very difficult.



Abe, I want to encourage you to keep studying. Get what you can where you can as far as good biblical teaching. There is a wealth of material on the web...good, solid, reformed stuff. Going to seminary would be the ideal thing to do and I pray that one day you'll be able to do that. For now keep up the study. 



> Our congregation belongs to a Pentecostal denomination of various levels of actual charismatic practice. I grew up in this congregation and have been attending since I was 12 years old.



I can only imagine what it must be like to be pastor of a church that I grew up in. I may actually have the opportunity to do that some day, but that's another subject. What strikes me about your situation is that you say that it's the older members who are hesitate to refrain from pentecostal activities. You've been in this church for 16 years. Does that kind of relationship with those who have known you for all those years hinder or help your situation? And what is your stance on tongues, miracles, etc.?



> We have no musicians.



When I came to my church two years ago we had four people and nobody knew music. For weeks and weeks I'd get up and lead the singing without a piano. It wasn't fun but we did it. God was faithful and sent us a young married couple who now lead a wonderful music program, in addition to the youth of the church. Tell God what you want. Pray. God is faithful.



> But still…people were used to 1 hour of singing, dancing, etc…without end.



Please don't take this personally nor am I trying to be rude, but an hour of this would bore me to tears; it would drive me crazy! I know I'm very different in this regard than a lot of people, but for me, if we never had one note of music nor sing one song it wouldn't bother me. Don't get me wrong, I believe God's people should praise the LORD through singing, but for me personally it's not what moves me. It is the preaching of the Word that always does it for me. 



> We have been diligently preaching expository messages through 1 John, Joshua, and now the 7 letters to the churches in Asia Minor. However, there are several in the congregation who insist that we are not following the “spirit’s” leading and therefore lack unction to courage to preach on tongues, faith, miracles, etc…



Not following the Spirit's leading when you are preaching the Word of God, proclaiming Christ and depending on the leadership of the Spirit? They are confused. This must be so frustrating for you! But I say this: *Keep preaching the Word!!* What you are doing it the *right* thing. Do not retreat! March on!



> We have been doing our best to visit folks in the congregation while holding a full time day job (since many discontent people have decided to abstain from offerings and tithing).



Do you have fellow elders that work alongside you? These folk need to be visited and perhaps disciplined (from what you describe here), but they should not be appeased. One of the advantages of being a bivocational pastor means you are not held in financial captivity. You are free to follow Christ and not man in a unique way. 



> I am very discouraged and heartbroken. I have tried to remain faithful but have come to think that we are at opposite ends as to our theological positions. I am writing requesting prayer that the Lord would give us strength to endure and we will probably have to make a tough decision within the following weeks.



I pray that the LORD will give you a strong heart. You know what you believe. From what you have written I believe you know what the LORD wants done in your church. May God give you the strength and the courage to do what you are called to do. 




> We have looked for a good solid congregation in the area that offers a Spanish ministry.



If you must, but I want to encourage you to keep on. I know I say this without complete knowledge of your situation. If the stress of the situation is causing too many problems in your family that is something to seriously consider. 

God bless you, Abe. May the LORD give you wings to soar to new heights of faith!


----------



## Leslie (Aug 26, 2008)

My heart and my prayers are with you, brother. There's no answering charismatic sorts who don't tolerate anything solid. Be encouraged by the young folks who love the expository preaching. Perhaps you can have a half--hour of "praise music" and the like, starting on the half-hour, with solid music starting at the top of the hour. After a short time at the top of the hour, get into the word. People can come, then, for either a long or short time of singing--they have a choice.


----------



## Athaleyah (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (Aug 26, 2008)

Praying, brother.


----------



## ww (Aug 26, 2008)

May God direct your paths as you seek to Glorify Him with all of your hearts, minds, and souls! You are in my prayers dear brother as your heart for your people as well as your own development in the knowledge of God are admirable.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## govols (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 27, 2008)

Brother,

I pray that you will be encouraged and strengthened in the grace of our Lord Jesus.

I understand some of your struggles, for they have been/are some of mine in the ministry as well. You're not alone.

I pray the Lord would direct the heart of your people away from their "feelings" toward the truth of God's word.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Aug 27, 2008)




----------

